
Computers in North Korea run on look-alike Mac software called 'Red Star 3.0' - dbattaglia
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-using-a-computer-in-north-korea-is-like-screenshots
======
eesmith
Red Star 3.0 came out in 2013. There was a demo of it at CCC 2015 congress, at
[https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7174-lifting_the_fog_on_red_star...](https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7174-lifting_the_fog_on_red_star_os)
.

This Business Insider piece is dated 19 Apr 2017.

------
na85
I hope s/he ran it in a VM or on disposable hardware. I'd be very leery of any
software available for purchase by tourists on North Korea.

